
“Yarn is good. Yarn works” – Make Yarn default in Rails - johanbrook
https://github.com/rails/rails/pull/27300
======
herbst
Maybe anyone with yarn experience can tell me what this means for the avarage
rails dev that was ok with the asset pipeline.

Basically we get a Gemfile for css und js stuff?

